# Icônes disparues après installation de CandyBar



## bilouch74 (18 Mars 2012)

Salut à tous et à toutes voilà je suis nouveaux et j'ai un sérieux petit problème comme vous pouvez le voir sur ce screenshot mes icônes ont disparus après avoir installer Candybar! Je l'ai supprimer mais  ce n'est pas partis du coup je l'ai réinstaller mais rien à faire j'attend de votre aide impatiemment s'il vous plaît en plus sa ma remplacer les dossiers originaux par des vieux dossier transparent même la corbeille!! Help-me please!  

Lien screen: http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/9263/capturedcran20120318141.png

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h37 ----------

C'est bon j'ai supprimer candybar pour de bon les dossiers son revenus normalement mais là les icônes des apps ont changer...


http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/5174/capturedcran20120318144.png

Merci de m'aider!


----------



## Larme (18 Mars 2012)

Redémarre le Finder pour voir, voire carrément la machine...
Ça m'arrive de temps en temps après une update d'application que j'ai l'icône d'application « sans icône »...


----------



## bilouch74 (18 Mars 2012)

Larme a dit:


> Redémarre le Finder pour voir...


 Pas compris tu veux dire mon mac?


----------



## Powerdom (18 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, 

Ce qui est curieux c'est que candy bar n'est pas sensé fonctionner sur votre machine. Icône barrée d'un sens interdit.
Je vois également cleanmymac, comme ça vous allez bientôt pouvoir poster un MSG du genre : bonjour, j'ai lancé cleanmymac sur mon Mac et plus rien ne marche.
Cleanapp aussi + un antivirus !!


----------



## bilouch74 (18 Mars 2012)

Powerdom non mais les applications marche parfaitement c'est juste le fait que leurs icônes ne s'affichent pas...


----------



## bilouch74 (20 Mars 2012)

Up!


----------



## Sly54 (20 Mars 2012)

Avec Onyx, je ferais un nettoyage en laissant coché les cases par défaut.
Puis un redémarrage (proposé me semble-t-il à l'issue de ces opérations).


----------



## bilouch74 (20 Mars 2012)

Okay merci je vais essayer sa de suite!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h19 ----------

Sa marche pas je suis preneur de toute autres solutions s'il vous plaît!


----------



## Fìx (20 Mars 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ce qui est curieux c'est que candy bar n'est pas sensé fonctionner sur votre machine. Icône barrée d'un sens interdit.



Ça veut pas toujours dire ça...

Par exemple, quand on télécharge une application sur Internet, dans les premiers temps, on a cette icône. Ça sert à prévenir qu'elle a été téléchargée et que son contenu/fonctionnement n'a pas été vérifié. On aura d'ailleurs un message d'alerte à sa première ouverture. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h29 ----------




bilouch74 a dit:


> Sa marche pas je suis preneur de toute autres solutions s'il vous plaît!



Y'a pas une option pour remettre les icônes par défaut? Regarde dans les menus...


----------



## bilouch74 (20 Mars 2012)

Je réinstalle canydbar et je te dit tout sa en tout cas merci mais revenez sec soir s'il vous plaît pour m'aider je dois y aller (boulot) à ce soir s'il vous petit problème j'ai vraiment envie d'en finir avec ce petit problème mais assez chiant..


----------



## bilouch74 (20 Mars 2012)

Me revoilà! J'ai réinstaller candybar mais rien a faire je trouve de plus il est en anglais..-_-

Y a pas un moyen en supprimant candybar et revoir mes icônes normalement s'il vous plaît?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Mars 2012)

As-tu essayé "Restore icons" dans le menu "Change" (c'est vrai qu'à force de désinstaller-réinstaller...  ) ?


----------



## bilouch74 (20 Mars 2012)

Oui Cratès je l'ai bien fais rien ne change...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Mars 2012)

Les commentaires sur MacUpdate montrent qu'il y a eu des problèmes avec la version 3.3.1 de Candybar, mais si tu l'as installée récemment, je suppose que tu as la 3.3.3 ?


----------



## bilouch74 (20 Mars 2012)

Ouais effectivement j'ai 3.3


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Mars 2012)

J'ai observé ta deuxième capture d'écran : apparemment, il te manque peu d'icônes. Plutôt que de t'arracher les cheveux avec CandyBar, je te conseillerais de rétablir les icônes de tes applications une par une, à la main. Si tu ne les as pas sur ton ordi, il est facile de les retrouver sur la toile. Il faut juste un peu de patience. En plus, si tu ne maîtrises pas bien l'anglais, l'utilisation de CandyBar pourrait te jouer des tours. J'ai l'impression que tu es du genre à installer des tas de trucs pas vraiment indispensables sur un Mac, comme l'ont noté les camarades...


----------



## bilouch74 (26 Mars 2012)

Okay merci cratès et les autres aussi mais oui effectivement il y a trop de choses inutiles sur mon mac c'est pour quoi j'ai fait une reboot de mon mac parce que j'ai rencontrer plusieurs problèmes après celui-ci c'est pourquoi j'ai mis du temps à répondre.... En tout cas merci à vous tous!


----------



## Spec (11 Mai 2012)

Moi par contre depuis la mise à jour de Candybar 3.3.3(7.4) je ne peux plus changer l'icône du Finder car dans Candybar je n'ai meme plus le finder dans fonder ions.....

Quelqu'un à ce soucis ?


----------

